# Burying a child



## BillyPiper (6 Feb 2012)

Hi there,

Unfortunately I just lost my baby due to a premature birth ;(

I wont go into the sad details, but I buried him in Glasnevin cemetary and wondering is 520 euro a correct price to simply dig the hole for his burial. There was only myself and partner there and no service e.t.c

We simply lay the coffin in the hole they dug.

Is 520 euro correct for burying a tiny little coffin ?

Thank you,
Billy


----------



## STEINER (6 Feb 2012)

Hi there,

sorry about loss of your baby.

I had a look at charges on Glasnevin cemetery website, the 520 euro charge is not specifically listed.

514 euro interment fee for one person not including grave purchase

390 euro angels plot interment fee

By all means ask about the 520 fee.  If you were assisted by an undertaker, he will help you with any queries.

Looking at the fees Glasnevin charge,what you have been charged seems to be broadly in line with their charges, although it is expensive for the grave size.

http://www.glasnevintrust.ie/index.cfm/fuseaction/faq.content/id/37AF1923-CD57-19CD-F44D85DF6B5C9886


----------



## Calico (6 Feb 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

I don't know the answer to your question, but if your loss was 'officially' registered as a death and certified etc. you may be entitled to a €850 bereavement grant which might help.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Feb 2012)

My sympathies for your loss.

Last year we arranged for my father's grave to be opened and a small casket of ashes to be interrred. The cost, payable to Fingal CC, was €400 and comprised, IIRC, €200 for opening the grave and €200 for registration.


----------



## Leo (6 Feb 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.

This post from the Key Post on funerals may clarify this for you.
Leo


----------



## Sansan (6 Feb 2012)

Hi billypiper, very very sorry to hear about your loss, I have no idea what is involved but I hope to god it is a straight forward process, you don't need complications at this time,


----------



## Smashbox (7 Feb 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss

The following breakdown might be useful..

Angels Plot
Interment Fee €390.00
Angles Plaques €140.00

Have they charged for a plaque perhaps? 

The list of fees are here : http://www.glasnevintrust.ie/index.cfm/fuseaction/faq.content/id/37AF1923-CD57-19CD-F44D85DF6B5C9886

You could always email them to clarify the price you paid : info@glasnevintrust.ie


----------

